# Creole Seasoning



## phu (Jun 20, 2008)

It's been a long time since I came here, so I wanted to make sure I shared with you one of the best things I've found since I last posted.

Creole Seasoning a la Gumbopages.com

I started cooking gumbo (and have come up with some killer recipes, as well as some interesting alternative techniques) not too long ago, and didn't want to just go buy pre-mixed seasoning, so I went looking for a recipe and found this.

It's EXCELLENT.  I use one tablespoon of sea salt, just to have it in there, though I tend to avoid salt (most everything else I use is fresh or low-sodium, so it's not a big deal anyway).

It's great for Cajun/Creole dishes, but spices up just about anything very nicely because of the combination of pepper; I -love- this in soups and stews, particularly cream of mushroom or anything based on it.


----------



## zzrdvark (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe! A little involved but sounds like it's worth it.


----------

